# Photography books



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Are there any gems out there I should read? I've got most of the kit now and have taken thousand of pics since picking my dslr up the other day and I can really see a difference between what I was taking and what I am now, but just wanna read as much as I can as I'm really enjoying it. My compact was certainly capable of taking a very good picture, even taking some great low level light pics when set up right but already the dslr has offered more that I can appreciate, even if I don't understand the jargon yet. So any books for dummies that people have read and suggestions of where to look uch appreciated. Already subscribed to a couple of mags on trial subs and got most of the kit I feel I need. Just want a wide angle lense and a macro lense to broaden my options in the future


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Send me a pm mate with your email addy.I have a quite a few on my comp but the file is over 600mg compressed and i'll send it over :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh and also, the lense I currently own myself is just the standard 18-55mm lense that it came with but have all sorts of nikon lenses from my grandad, as well as flash guns, and filters and tripods and the lot. The filters iirc are 52mm threads, but I didn't have the camera with me when I was round theirs looking. Is that the right thread?


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Sorry mate its too big to stick in an email.


Add me on msn and i'll send it over. ( i have put my msn addy in a pm)


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I haven't used msn since 2005! I'm off for the evening anyway tonight but will look at getting it on tomorrow


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

upload it to filedropper and we can all have a download 

Daz.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Razzzle said:


> upload it to filedropper and we can all have a download
> 
> Daz.


Ok guys i hope this works as i have spent the last 6 hrs uploading this :doublesho:doublesho (my upload speed has been crap tonight)

http://www.filedropper.com/photography

Can someone try this to make sure it works?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Just giving it a go now. Hopefully will download by the morning. Well thanks to doing lots of reading I just got myself a nikon 55-200mm lense this evening, just gotta collect it from my mate when I get a chance. Also ordered some new filters, I've already got some lovely corkin ones that are nice but due to their design aren't the easiest to change so got some for on the go so I can mess about and see what works for me and see the difference between them for myself. 

So now I have the kit lense, 18-55mm and a 55-200mm lense, both the nikon af-s items (the 55-200mm is the vr version). Thinking one more lense will complete it for now, and for car photography maybe a 50mm as my subjects so far have been night time shots in the garden (the dogs seem to love messing these up though! Looks like a ghost dog running through the pic ) and obviously the motor. Haven't had a chance to rig all the lighting I was given by my grandad up yet to see what results I can achieve. Certainly a LOT more to it than I ever imagined, but totally rewarding and enjoyable! 

So basically, suggestions would be most welcome. 

Also, I found some add on lenses in the kit i was given that are 52mm thread sizes. One is a 2x telephoto adaptor and one is a wide angle adaptor, and I know will fit my kit lense but dunno what the results would be like? I assume pap and if so my grandad can have them back!


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

I just bought myself a sigma 28-300mm zoom lens for my canon 400d.Hoping it get here before friday as the other half is planning a trip to the cotswolds wildlife park


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

I got the books fine,

Will take a lot of reading mind!

Daz.


----------



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

One of the best bought I read was this The Hot Shoe Diaries by Joe McNally It got me started on off camera flash..


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I've just bought a Nikon D5000 so will download those books tonight, thanks. Need to order my 55-200 lens soon as going to Whipsnade in a weeks time.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Can't wait to try mine out. Noone got a suggestion for a cheaper lens for more close ups like a 50mm perhaps?


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Maybe a 35mm would be better? As you camera body as built in auto focus motor you should get cheap used ones. I need AF-S, which are twice the price!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Well its a d50 and i thought af-d wouldn't work with it and i needed af-s too? im still reading! Both my lenses are i just need one wider one and a close up one to play with for npw


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

So if you want lens suggestions, then open a thread about that as this one is ostensibly about photography books.

Best book evah, apparently: (I don't have a copy yet, need to get one) Light: Science and Magic: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting: Amazon.co.uk: Steven Biver, Paul Fuqua, Fil Hunter: Books

Bret


----------

